

Sharing my first startup idea - desushil
http://blog.skg.com.np/2011/07/sharing-my-first-startup-idea.html

======
espinchi
I encourage you to ask yourself several more questions about this
idea/potential project: \- What advantages does your product have over those
of your competitors? And disadvantages? \- What added value will make the
users of those services switch to your product? \- What will make them stay?

I'm sure there are much more insightful questions, but at least those look
essential to me, and couldn't find clear answers in your post.

